# I just love this story.



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Nala


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

It could certainly happen at my house -- except that my husband's tiny little longhair dachshund would come rushing up from under the blankets, turn into a "rattlesnake", and bark and strike at the intruder until she gave up and got off Vikie's bed. She may be little, but she's full of oversized attitude.


----------



## PennyDog (Dec 23, 2021)

The most shocking part to me is that none of the resident dogs cared about the intruder


----------

